# Jack Rabbits First...



## Sideways (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's the first bottling from Jack Rabbit...



Some comments on the process:



<li style="font-weight: bold;">Lot's of fun!
Transfer to the primary bucket from carboy just before bottling.


We opted to use the spigot and bottle filler vs. auto-filler 


Remember to use the right cork - I bought high-end corks only to discover that "my" corker kind of botched the top of the corks.
When we used the corks provided by George -- the problems were solved...
We took "Hippie's" advice and waited an extra two months beyond
the instruction recommendation before bottling. (a little bulk
aging)


The sample tastes were better than expected. The wine was VERY clear!


The bottles will stand up until Wednesday, then they'll laid down and be put away until Christmas / Easter timeframe. </span>


----------



## Hippie (Oct 3, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## Waldo (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice looking wine


----------



## Cove Cottage (Oct 4, 2005)

Great looking batch of wine. Isn't it fun!! Remember to post at Christmas and let us know how it turned out. mwm


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats!





I am sure there'll be a bottle or two opened _before_ Christmas?


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bill B (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice. 


Bill


----------



## Sideways (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the nice compliments!



You might have noticed that a couple of bottles have disappeared...







We ended up with about 28 bottles of "clear" wine from the primary bucket. 



The remaining wine (~2 bottles) at the bottom of the carboy was poured
into a one gallon jar. Simply put, none of us was willing to take
any chances during the final racking so we decided to error on the side
of caution. (better to waste a little than have cloudy wine)



Anyway, one of my buddies tasted a sample or two from the "jar of
cloudy wine" and took a liking to it. We bottled it (separately) and
called it "Steve's cloudy wine". 



All in all -- we had a blast...



Next project --&gt; "Sonoma Dry Creek Valley Unwooded Chardonnay"

*Edited by: Sideways *


----------



## masta (Oct 5, 2005)

Success with the first batch is always a good thing and glad to see you enjoyed the process. Great Job!


----------

